# Corsair 600T vs 400R



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2012)

I've personally worked with the 400r before and it was just simply fantastic to work with, and about the same size as my antec 900 case. I was wondering if anyone has worked with both the 600T and the 400R to tell me if there is a significant difference for the amount of space there is around the motherboard. When putting in a big video card in the 400r i found there wasn't much room between the end of the card and the drive bay so it was a pain so i was curious if the 600t would be any better. (I did check the case dimensions and the 600T should have about 3 more inches of depth, but i'm not sure what that translates to in the space around the motherboard).


----------



## magibeg (Mar 8, 2012)

Hate to bump this up, but didn't get an answer and i'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 8, 2012)

The biggest thing I can see from the two is that in the 600T you can arrange the HDD bays to still have one in the case. With the 400R, the drive rail is removable iirc, but then all the HDD bays are gone. Hope the pics help (all three boards are ATX).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would compare the 500r to the 600t instead. and out of the 2 id probably take the 500r


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 8, 2012)

I purchased a 400R and have no complaints about it, if you don't care about the fan controller then it really doesn't matter too much. Build quality is still top notch. Comparable to the 800D I built in. Almost wish I went with a different model just for a solid side panel. My only gripe only because of where it is currently positioned / sound.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2012)

(600T + 400R)= 550D 

Corsair Obsidian Series 550D Black Aluminum / Stee...

Just came out- priced right between the 400R and 600T


----------

